# replacing damaged visa



## 8claytons (May 24, 2012)

My passport and visa just went through the laundry . The US passport is still readable though the cover is now a bit ragged --but the UK Visa is faded to the point of illegibility. So I clearly need to replace the visa. And I assume I should go ahead and replace the whole passport too (??). Is this a two-step process (i.e., new US passport through the US embassy in London, and then new UK Visa stamp through UKBA)? Or can the whole thing be done at once through some agency? 

(I don't have any trips out of the UK planned for the next month at least - in case it's not obvious, I'm a US Citizen living in London, on a Tier 2 Visa. Except for the damage, the US passport would be good till 2015 and the Visa also expires then).

Any tips for expediting the process?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

8claytons said:


> My passport and visa just went through the laundry . The US passport is still readable though the cover is now a bit ragged --but the UK Visa is faded to the point of illegibility. So I clearly need to replace the visa. And I assume I should go ahead and replace the whole passport too (??). Is this a two-step process (i.e., new US passport through the US embassy in London, and then new UK Visa stamp through UKBA)? Or can the whole thing be done at once through some agency?
> 
> (I don't have any trips out of the UK planned for the next month at least - in case it's not obvious, I'm a US Citizen living in London, on a Tier 2 Visa. Except for the damage, the US passport would be good till 2015 and the Visa also expires then).
> 
> Any tips for expediting the process?


You need to replace your US passport as you may have great difficulties going through passport control, not just the UK one. Also some airlines may refuse to carry you with a damaged passport.

With a new passport, you should ask the visa to be placed in your new (there is a fee of £220 by post or £661 in person).


----------

